
A Robot That Sews Could Take the Sweat Out of Sweatshops - misotaur
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602423/a-robot-that-sews-could-take-the-sweat-out-of-sweatshops/?utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=post
======
celias
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/08/03/488611449/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/08/03/488611449/episode-715-the-
sewing-robot)

